

Why Not Start Your Weekend on Wednesday? - mattmcknight
http://timharford.com/2008/12/why-not-start-your-weekend-on-wednesday/

======
sokoloff
It's not just about status, but the people who would want the relatively
higher income are correct, IMO.

Abstract (fiat) money exists as a proxy for productive labor. If in one world
an hour of unskilled labor costs $1, and in a parallel world, an hour of
unskilled labor costs $10, I'd assume that world A's dime is worth world B's
dollar, and all other things equal, I'd rather have a dime in world where
everyone else had a penny than a dollar in a world where everyone had ten
dollars.

If I have relatively more money, I can pay people to do things that I don't
care to do (rake leaves, remove garbage, grow food, whatever) much more easily
than if everyone in the world has more money than I do...

------
mattmcknight
It's all about the status.

